# *



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

G…Thanks Steve


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Some pretty cool chit there LeeRoy. 
Can't believe they let riffraff like you onto Rodeo.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Can t believe they let riffraff like you onto Rodeo.
> 
> - Tony_S


Went in at night, under the cover of darkness…..


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Can t believe they let riffraff like you onto Rodeo.
> 
> - Tony_S
> 
> ...


I've had contracts like that….wouldn't want to expose the rich people to real life.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

says video unavailable.i guess they saw who you were and shut it down? cant blame em,i would too


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> says video unavailable.i guess they saw who you were and shut it down? cant blame em,i would too
> 
> - pottz


I fixed the link, give it a try if you'd like.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

beautiful work my friend.


----------

